# milk of magnesia



## momma2b (May 5, 2005)

I would like to find out anything (history,price) about this bottle.
 The cobalt bottle reads: Milk of Magnesia Reg. U.S. Pat. Off. The Chas. H. Phillips chemical company Glenbrook Conn. BOTTOM: K928 U.S.A. A-10


----------



## whiskeyman (May 7, 2005)

Seems Phillips began his business in 1885...and  it's still operating today...
 Heres a link to it's History:

 http://www.cslib.org/stamford/ind_phillips.htm


----------

